# Additional distance



## Iceman (Jan 12, 2004)

I first wanted to say thanks for the welcome. I have been surffishing for many years now and within the last couple began to realize the importance of additional distance on my cast. As my eight and bait I currently use a 1508 breakaway with a Diawa SHV30. I have been averaging between 350-375' with an off the ground cast and am looking to break the 400' barrier. Is this outfit suitable for that kind of distance or do I now need to begin to work on technique rather than equipment. Please feel free to recommend any additional rods if any that could add the additional 25-30' I'm looking for.


----------



## fishin fool2 (Dec 8, 2003)

*line?*

What kind of line and what size? Is that with bait? Large or small?


----------



## Iceman (Jan 12, 2004)

*Additional Distance*

I typically use Suffix Tritanium, 20# with a 60# shock leader. Full drum rig with a piece of foam to replicate the bunker. Mind you this is on grass, I'm sure the distance would dimenish a little once on the beach.


----------



## fishin fool2 (Dec 8, 2003)

*line*

You may want to try 17 lb line. it is plenty strong. The one thing I did that helped me the most was to mag my reels.I use daiwa 20's , But you can mag 30's. It doesn't make a reel cast farther but it makes it easy to hit it as hard as you can without the initial fluff. I use 20 lb Gamigatsu line most of the time. It is the size of 14 lb stren.....these tips helped me in the surf at hatteras...Also I usually use 40 lb shock but I change it often...AT the point I use 50 lb shock...Just to be safe...


----------



## Iceman (Jan 12, 2004)

I appreciate these tips and as a matter of fact have been looking at the mag for the 30. One question though, do you have any trouble with the gamme being to thin. I've heard complaints about the line not being as resistent to cuts and abrasions as some others.


----------



## fishin fool2 (Dec 8, 2003)

*line*

True,But if distance is what you want It is good. Just keep an eye on it and change it often. At the point I use 25 lb gami., or around grass( floating) It is the size of 17 lb stren.....I've heard good and bad about it.......I've tried about everything out there ....It's what I use....It is not cheap .....


----------



## Iceman (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks, for the help very much.


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

Mark Edwards uses the 1508 and he can cast it over 500 feet with 8&Bait measured on a field. He uses an 8oz pyramid sinker and 1/2 of a plastic lure body. I hope this helps.


----------



## Thumb-Burner (Dec 3, 2002)

*Hey iceman!!!*

We need to get together and cast in CLT.... The guy that built my lamiglas may be able to join us.. 

Seriously, shoot me an email and we can get together with your no casting brother... I'm much better at teaching than i actually am at casting....


----------



## Newcaster (Dec 6, 2003)

Iceman, I added a single magnet to my friends SHV20 and it made a huge difference. He went from picking backlashes to getting some real distance and fish. And it only cost him $15...

25 cents for the magnet and washer and $14.75 for the 12 pack of Budweiser to get me to do it.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 12, 2004)

*Aditional distance*

Thumb Burner, sounds like a good plan, I was actually thinking of heading out to the Speedway this weekend. I'll shoot you an email later this week. Newcaster, that sounds like a pretty good proposal, I believe working in a 12 pack would be no problem at all.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Iceman

First understand that I am by no means even close to an expert on distance casting.

If it is possible without snapping your line or rod I would say try the pendulum cast. I switched from the off-the-ground to the pendulum with a 4 oz king anchor and it added 45' to my cast.


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

Hi Iceman,

Has anyone taken a look at your cast. One afternoon with Ryan White of Hatteras Jack's in NC may be what you need. A good ground cast is better than a bad pendulum. By the way, Mark Ewards' 511 cast with 8&Bait was a simple overhead thump. His pendulum would have gone much further. Technique is the single biggest change that most people need to make for distance. You should also contact "Tommy" or "Big Brother" on this board. They can also get you on the right track in NC.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 12, 2004)

*Additional Distance*

I spoke with Ryan yesterday and he was able to provide some good tips as far as areas I might need to work on using the off the ground cast. I've never practiced the pendulum very much but I have heard that drastic improvments can be made using this cast. Ryan suggested taking a video recorder and looking at the cast to determine weak areas. Should do the same with my golf swing. I was planning on heading out this weekend and practicing but it's looking like Mother Nature may cancell that. I will keep you guys posted as to the progress because I'm sure I'll be looking for additional help.


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

Hi guys - here's my 2 cents worth - First things first, the SL30SH and later SHV30 cannot be considered casting reels. The spool shape is wrong and they simply are never going to compete with smaller reels. Abu 7000 and Penn 525Mag in particular. Although I have cast a 6oz lead 600ft with the older SL30 it is really beside the point as I have cast 678ft with a 12ft carpet cane!
Okay, next point line. 20lb Tritanium Plus measures out at 0.46mm diameter while the 17lb is 0.39mm and the 14lb is 0.36mm. Of the three lines there is no doubt whatsoever that the 14lb has the potential to cast the farthest while the 20lb will reduce your distance dramatically.
As has already been said, a magnet on the endplate will help control the spool but will not make you cast further. BB


----------



## Larry (Apr 17, 2002)

*Hey Blackbeard...*

That is pretty impressive; 678' with a 12' carpet cane. I don't suppose you do that kind of thing any more; do you?  Larry aka pelican man.


----------



## Delboy (Dec 7, 2003)

Hey Iceman

A good place to cast during the week is Copperhead head island at wylie. You can do down to the bottom launch and cast straight out into the cove. The park service has never kicked me out and there's only the odd boat or two on a week night.
Of course it's hard to gage distance but casting into water is easier on the gear.


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

*Hay Larry*

But of course. Also cast 186yds with a Quattra butt, 156yds with a tripod and 136 yds with an umbrella! All measured oin the UKSF court.
Sure ticked off one particular rod manufacturer, who thought it was bad for business! No sense of fun some people.
Will see what I can come up with something for when I come over for more seminars - BB


----------

